# viking axe head



## hellize (Nov 29, 2017)

In a long forgotten time, when the opportunity to see another day depended only on mere, illusive luck and the strength which your arms possessed, man invented tools to aid him and add to its chance of survival. First of many, arose the mighty axe! A pledge to creativity, an unshakable column of will to live and a humble device which allowed to reshape the face of the world.
The early, almost unrecognizable gadgets were concocted of plain stones and twigs, but these faithful companions accompanied our ancestors for millions of years in their never ending journey on the road to become more.
The neolithic finally produced the well known shape, but we had to wait a further 10.000 years, with a little bronze age detour, to deliver my favorite material "en masse" to make a change.
Thus the steel axe arrived!

The head is 17.5 cm long, the edge is 12.8 cm long and it weights 755 grams.
Happy Christmas, Yule or whatever you hold!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks scary and practical. Thanks for shairing


----------



## RDalman (Nov 30, 2017)

Awesome. I have a piece of steel from gränsfors bruk waiting for me to beat on


----------



## hellize (Nov 30, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Looks scary and practical. Thanks for shairing



Thanks a lot!  I am happy that it does!


----------



## hellize (Nov 30, 2017)

RDalman said:


> Awesome. I have a piece of steel from gränsfors bruk waiting for me to beat on



Thanks!
That will sure be fun


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh damn that's serious! Lovely axe head


----------



## hellize (Dec 1, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Oh damn that's serious! Lovely axe head



Thanks!  Glad you like it


----------

